# Milkweed Assassin (bug)



## Southbound33 (Jun 23, 2015)

Found this little guy walking across the hood of my car. Barely noticeable and smaller than a grain of rice, he's just a baby. I wish the focus would have been a little better, I was too concentrated on his little eyeball.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice color!


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 23, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Nice color!



Thanks! It was his bright color that caught my eye. Just a little speck of orange navigating across my car. Sparked my curiosity


----------



## Claudillama (Jun 25, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------

